# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Can I keep just 1 male sparkling gourami?

## Janice

Hi everyone, I have a densely planted 10l tank with lots of cover and I'm wondering whether I can keep one male sparkling gourami alone in there?

----------


## Guppendler

Should not be an issue. Do you think the lone gourami would be happier if there’s company?

----------


## Janice

I'm not too sure as I don't really know whether they need the company or whether it might be detrimental if I end up getting 2 and 1 of them gets bullied. Do you think it might be a good idea to take a risk and see if 2 will work well together? If I get 2 males are they likely to fight? Or will the hideouts (I have 2 in there) + plants allow them to have their own territories without trouble?

----------


## Guppendler

One male and at least one female would work better. 2 male gourami tends to fight

----------


## Muhd Hakim

My pair of sparkling gourami seem to enjoy each other's company  :Smile:

----------


## Janice

Thank you guys for the replies! I think I'll try to get one male and one female  :Smile:

----------

